# "ROMAN"



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

et du fait d'un brouillard des plus épais, dans lequel on avait peine, malgré la lune, à voir plus loin que le bout de son nez, il entra brusquement en contact avec ...

[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2001)

...un lampadiare. Mais était-ce bien un lampadaire ? son état comateux après cette soirée bien arrosée ne lui permettait pas d'en décider. A vrai dire il lui semblait qu'il s'agissait plutôt un...


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Juillet 2001)

...d'un marronnier centenaire.
C'était près du Parc Monceau. L'homme tomba lourdement sur l'asphalte humide.3 heures du matin...La sirène du SAMU transperça la brume et...(5)
Kenavo ! hors texte please.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Juillet 2001)

... et après quelques virages relevés de crissements de pneus, l'ambulance s'arreta devant la porte des urgences...

[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2001)

mais cet abruti de chauffeur encore beurré comme un p'tit lu ,etait devant la porte des bains douches et aperçu un ?


----------



## gribouille (10 Juillet 2001)

peignoir en vadrouille, qi se prelassais sur trottoir, l'air de rien à côté d'une pizza point... ?

nummer drei (3)


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2001)

...cuite, qui venait d'échapper à l'apétit d'un proctologue à la retraite, tout occupé qu'il était à ranger sa collection d'anuscopes de cuivre du XIX eme siècle...


----------



## archeos (10 Juillet 2001)

achetés un soir de cuite dans une trocante du sud de la France, à Montcuq, berceau de la proctologie, selon le vendeur d'anuscopes ...

[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## bengilli (10 Juillet 2001)

Son évasion de la maison d'arret n'avais pas encore été signalée. Mais il savait que d'ici une heure tous les carrefours de la capitale allaient sentir la volaille. Mais pour commencer il devait aller récupérer la joncaille chez ce cave de Santino. 
- Il habite peut-être encore rue de la...

[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2001)

c'etait un soir de pleine lune,un homme se promenait et tournait le coin d'une rue ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Juillet 2001)

la rue de la Garçonnière, Allez, plus que deux boulevards à traverser, et on y est.
Zut, un car de police, sont ils déjà au courant, c'est pas bon signe ça. Il se retourne pour trouver un endroit où se cacher, et voit ...


----------



## gribouille (11 Juillet 2001)

l'estaffette grise à rideaux cramoisis-salis, de la Gisou, pute de son état, bancquale d'état aussi, de même beaucoup servi et d'état de fraîcheur avancé. Quand elle l'apperçu, lui fit clin d'il & de sa voix rauque d'homme opéré, liu dit : ...


_(numéro complémentaire, le 3)_


----------



## Api (11 Juillet 2001)

Dis-moi petit, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs, tu as déjà vu un monsieur tout nu ...


----------



## bengilli (11 Juillet 2001)

ou est ce la face qui te glace? y'a des fois ou la peur du rien m'oblige a sussurer a l'oreille de ma belle des mots doux, des mots d'amours, des mots de tous les jours...


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2001)

De ces jours maudits où il vaudrait mieux passer de l'autre côté du miroir, derrière les papillons de nuits épinglés sur du vide.
De ces jours modéréments agréables, tièdes et moyens, sans extrèmes douleurs, sans extrèmes soucis, où l'on se demande sans émotion, sans crainte, tranquillement, pratiquement, s'il n'est pas temps de suivre l'exemple d'Adalbert Stifer et d'avoir un accident en se rasant...


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2001)

tout les jours qui se ressemble sur tit planete,on voudrait que ça change et pour ça on est prés à ?


----------



## gribouille (11 Juillet 2001)

bourrer la gueule, sous la pluie, sur  le bord de ces trottoirs qui sont des mirroirs où les lumières se meurent d'ennuis, finir par tout voir comme sur ces photos en noir & gris...


_(3 : non, je ne suis pô un numéro)_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Juillet 2001)

Bref, c'était mal barré.
Pour se cacher quelques instants, il entre à contre coeur dans l'estafette glauque.
Et puis, ça fait si longtemps qu'il était enfermé, c'est un homme malgré tout, une chaleur l'envahi soudain, une de ces chaleur qui...


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

...vous assaillent et ne vous lache plus, la gorge s'assèche, et le manque de salive vous donne l'impression de vous étouffer. ça devenait trop pesant pour notre héros qui sorti de sa poche un bonbon à double effet... le premier effet lui rafraichi la gueule, le second...


----------



## JackSim (11 Juillet 2001)

...lui délogea une molaire. Quelle poisse ! Il ne manquait plus que ça. Il jura à voix haute et le son de sa voix résonnant dans le couloir sombre le fit tressailler malgré lui. Il cracha la dent morte et le bonbon puis mordit violemment dans son mouchoir pour arrêter l'hémorragie. Le goût âcre du tissus le fit grimacer. L'esprit réveillé par la douleur, il entreprit de se diriger vers la sortie. C'est alors que par la porte restée entrebaillée il aperçut...

[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## archeos (11 Juillet 2001)

Les lignes blanches de la route  qui défilaient à grande allure. M..., se dit-il, où suis-je encore parti ?


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

Il savait, pour l'avoir espionnée à plusieurs reprises, que la Gisou quittait tout les matins son emplacement fétiche pour uen destination inconnue. D'aucuns affirmaient qu'elle se livrait à de biens dangereux traffics. Mais personne n'avait eu le fin mot de ce mystère...


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2001)

qui pouvait juger cette situation,les uns faisant çi les autres ça l'histoire devenait glauque,il etait temps d'appeler ?


----------



## Api (11 Juillet 2001)

la brigade des moeurs, car notre héros n'était autre que jojo la poisse, flic de dernière ordre, undercover pour la gloire et surtout le fric facile que lui rapportait ses p'tits boulots d'indic verreux chez les taulards de Cayenne,


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

-"oui bonjour madame, je pourrai avoir l'inspecteur Martini ?
-"ne quittez pas, je vous passe la piscine...
-"merci bien, je patiente...
quelques secondes passèrent et...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Juillet 2001)

L'estafette s'arrêta, Jojo n'eu pas le temps de se retourné, un violent coup sur la nuque le mis hors d'état "de nuire".
le téléphone roula par terre, on entendais Martini hurler de l'autre coté, Gisou s'en saisi, l'approcha de son visage...


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2001)

et reconnu en la voix de Martini son père !!! il raccrocha aussitôt, ce salaud l'avait laissé lui et sa mère dans un miteux formule 1 au bord de l'autoroute. tandis que notre héros reprenait ses esprits, l'estafette redémarra en trombe en direction de...


----------



## bengilli (12 Juillet 2001)

l'avenue de la Grande Armée, avant de s'ébranler devant le Passage Saget. C'est a cet instant que Jojo entrevit une vespasienne tapie dans l'ombre du porche d'une maison bourgeoise. Cette vision le délivra car il avait vraiment très envie de...


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2001)

...faire un tour de vespa et de...


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2001)

de vespa mais aussi faire un tour dans la vespasienne ,pour se purger des pintes de biere ingurgitées avec la grosse berthe qui voulant lui tirez les vers du nez,pour savoir sur quel coup il était lui parla a l'oreille et lui dit ?


----------



## JackSim (12 Juillet 2001)

...faire un tour en "porche" aussi (pourquoi pas).

Mais las, la vision ne dura qu'un instant car le panier à salade continuait sa course à vive allure. Après quelques minutes qui parurent interminable au prisonnier, la fourgonette pila devant...


----------



## JackSim (12 Juillet 2001)

Oups, on a posté en même temps...

Eh bien le suivant aura le choix entre deux versions...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Juillet 2001)

(suite de aricosec)

Elle lui dit tout doucement à l'oreille : "dit donc mon Jojo, ça fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu dans le quartier, t'étais encore en tôle ? T'as pas envie d'un tête à tête sur l'oreiller, ou plutôt, si tu aimes encore je peux te faire le...


----------



## JackSim (12 Juillet 2001)

, Cayenne où il avait passé de trop longues années avant de revenir à Paris s'enliser dans ce milieu malsain qui lui servait de famille. Ah, de vraie famille, il n'en n'avait jamais eue. Elevé par une vieille tante après la mort de ses parents dans un accident ferroviaire au Cambodge survenu alors qu'il n'avait pas encore 5 ans, il s'était rapidement retrouvé livré à lui-même, faisant les 400 coups en compagnie d'autres petites frappes dans les quartiers sombres de Paname.

Jojo dégaina son téléphone portable et ses gros doigts malhabiles et boudinés composèrent le numéro. Une sonnerie, deux, trois, puis un déclic :

- Brigade des moeurs bonjour ?
- ...

[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## bengilli (12 Juillet 2001)

dragon de Bornéo. Rappelles toi! C'était ce que tu préférais! Les pieds au plafond, un mélange de massage phallo-abdominal et de...


----------



## JackSim (13 Juillet 2001)

...stimulation cardio-ombilicale. Alors ?"

Mais notre Jojo n'avait décidément pas la tête à succomber aux charmes passés de Berthe : "Non, j'était pas en taule, au contraire." répliqua-t-il d'un air mystérieux. "Mais je peux pas en dire plus. Secret professionnel." Berthe fit la moue. "Par contre je peux te dire autre chose..." continua Jojo pour ne pas la décevoir. "Tu te souviens de Gaston, le gros patapouf du 4ème ? Eh bien figure-toi qu'il...


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2001)

qu'il vient de se faire emasculer par un pit bull,celui de la concierge du 28 rue de la poupée qui tousse,sa femme se demande comment elle pourrait avoir un enfant de lui et pense à ?


----------



## archeos (13 Juillet 2001)

A quoi ? repris Berthe, car Jojo n'avait pas fini sa phrase. Et pour une bonne raison : il venait d'apercevoir dans ...


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2001)

le miroir de l'entrée le flic qu'il avait rencontrer au bar de pierrot la defourraille,celui qui avait fait un casse avec lui a la banque de ?


----------



## archeos (13 Juillet 2001)

de Bourg-la-Reine, et qui fut aussi le premier à la Caisse d'Épargne de Jouy-en-Josas ; mais aussi dans le placard entrouvert les escarpins jaunes d'Archibald les belles chaussures, son meilleur ami. ça alors !!


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2001)

foncer a l'aéroport,rené la carambouille lui avait donné l'adresse d'un poteau dans les iles,qui pourrait le depanner et lui vendre un ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2001)

...faux passeport avec lequel il pourrait se refaire une virginité, du moins le pensait-il !
Avant de partir, il fouilla une dernière fois dans le placard de Berthe pour le cas où il y trouverait des preuves de son éventuelle infamie.
Il plaça dans des caisses le produit de ses fouilles (attention : contrepèterie !!!!!), et s'en alla en s'essuyant le...


----------



## JackSim (13 Juillet 2001)

front. Ouf, une fois de plus, il avait frisé la catastrophe.

Sur le chemin de l'aéroport, le taxi fit une embardée et finit sa course sur le bas-côté, sans trop de mal mais en procurant une belle frousse à ses occupants. En attendant la dépanneuse, Jojo sorti le journal du jour qu'il avait pris le temps de prélever dans une caissette avant de prendre le taxi et commença de parcourir le canard. Son sang ne fit qu'un tour lorsque ses yeux rencontrèrent le titre de l'article en deuxième page :

[13 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2001)

"Carrefour fait des promotions sur les canapés-lit"
Il en rêvait depuis des années... il indiqua au taxi la nouvelle direction à prende et s'enfonça dans son fauteuil afin d'éviter les multiples barrages de police mis en place par l'inspecteur Martini, qui savait bien que des canapés il y en aurait pas pour tout le monde.
arrivé à l'échangeur ouest, le taxi...


----------



## bengilli (14 Juillet 2001)

continua a rouler pendant des heures... et des heures et des heures... c'est alors que notre gangster flic de renom changea d'avis, et decolla par le premier avion pour Caracas. 
"Mesdames Messieurs, ici le commandant du vol Swiss-Air qui vous parle, apprétez vous a atterrir a Caracas, Venezuela. La température au sol est de 28°. Nous espérons que vous avez fait un...


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2001)

bon voyage,il avait parlé trop vite,deux passagers se leverent,et sortir des grenades de leurs poches,"nous prenons le commandement de cet avion dire ils,nous allons vous detournez vers tahiti,ou nous comptons" ?


----------



## Api (14 Juillet 2001)

ouvrir un paradis fiscal, ce qui nous rendrait richissimes et mettrait toutes les femmes du monde à nos pieds, mais pour ça...

[13 juillet 2001 : message édité par Api]


----------



## ficelle (14 Juillet 2001)

un grand bruit interompit les deux pirates qui furent immediatement aspirés hors de l'avion par la porte que vennait d'ouvrir jojo. ataché à un fauteuil d'hotesse, un masque à oxygene sur la face, il tentait deseperement de la refermer quand...


----------



## JediMac (14 Juillet 2001)

... un rayon de forte intensité lumineuse enveloppa jojo et le fit tomber dans un sommeil profond, mais aussi de l'avion ...


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2001)

...c'est alors qu'il se rappela ce que lui avait dit l'hotesse en entrant dans l'avion : "gardez le parapluie du coktail de bienvenue, ça peut toujours servir..."
il dégaina aussitôt le parapluie à coktail de sa poche et sa chute devint plus confortable... il sorti même son téléphone cellulaire pour appeler Carrefour pour dire qu'il serait en retard...


----------



## benR (14 Juillet 2001)

Le problème, c'est uqe jojo était là incognito... Pour de iens mystérieuses raisons, il avait caché à tous ses véritables buts dans cette affaire...
Entre Archibald et la Gisou, le dilemme était cruel. Il préféra...


----------



## archeos (14 Juillet 2001)

Mais celui-ci afficha : " pas de réseau ". Zut ! Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver une cabine. Il remit cela à plus tard pour s'occuper de l'atterrissage, qui s'annoncait mouvementé. En effet


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2001)

il etait au dessus d'un marigot rempli de crocodiles,il tira désesperement sur le petir fil qui depassait du pepin,essayant de devier son pebrok vers le rocher qui depassait ,mais helas un coup de vent le deporta vers


----------



## Mad Frog (15 Juillet 2001)

...le grand large. "Dediou !" dit-il avec l'accent qu'il avait hérité de sa mère, Francontoise de son êtat. Une des baleines de son parachute de secours c'était déjà fait la malle, sa chute était imminente, il lui êtait maintenant impossible de dévier sa trajectoire vers l'île qu'il venait de survoler. Une mer turquoise, une île paradisiaque, les vahinées...le moral aurrait pu revenir si le soleil couchant ne faisait pas apparaître d'étranges rides au niveau de l'eau...aucun doute possible! ca ne pouvait être que ...


----------



## JediMac (15 Juillet 2001)

Atomic-island !!! et en ce moment même le compte à rebours s'égrennait.... 9-8-7...
Son couillon de Grand-Patron, le "Jacquot" comme on l'appelait chez les barbouzes n'avait trouvé rien de mieux que de fêter le 14 juillet avec un feu d'artifice "qu'il voulait qu'on le voit depuis la Chine". "Comme ça les jaunes n'auront qu'à bien se tenir" avait-il dit au général Joffres. 6-5-4... Le seul moyen d'en réchapper était de plonger dans l'océan. Jojo souffla alors comme un fou dans son ombrelle, pas la peur décuplant sa force, les dernières baleines explosèrent ! Par dépit il se mit à nager dans le ciel comme un fou et disparu dans un immense nuage. Etait-ce le champignon se demanda-t-il ....

[14 juillet 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2001)

ou bien un dégazage intempestif d'un de ses habitants ?
ce qui est sur, c'est qu'i commanderas un yoghourt à la framboise en arrivant à l'hotel, car c'est bon pour soulager ses inflamations hémorroidales.
le + dur seras de se badigeonner efficacement avec. "je demanderais au barman" se dit-il il doit bien avoir l'habitude de genre d'opération dans ce pays. Il pris son Portable PC pour envoyer un mail au dit hôtel... l'accusé de réception ne se fit pas attendre et confirmas ses attentes. Après avoir rangé sosn PC qu'il trouvais top génail par rapport à ces trucs de chez apple que personne ne voulais à raison, il se mit à prendre des photos du paysage envirronement. Mais une mouette qui passais par là lui fit remarquer que pour le reste de l'histoire, il pourrais attérir sur le toit de l'hôtel Pullmann le "Suce-pet" dans lequel il avait réservé. arrivé en bas le barmann le lui tartinas le...


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2001)

moutarde qui lui montait au nez,depuis que l'hotel avait comme pensionnaire la comtesse de chagata,petit pays de l'océan indien,trés connu pour son caviar de langouste,avec ses gardes du corps et ses trois chiens de borneo,le cou garni de diamants lui faisait craindre l'apparition des gansters et surtout de


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2001)

... Catmickl Tkoizhelin, escroc, menteur et meilleur voleur professionel de chagata, voir du monde. Ses méthodes viles et mesquines, ses coups bas, son habitude de poignarder dans le dos, et ses problèmes génitaux lui vallaient le surnom de la Taupe Emasculée, mais cela ne le gènait pas ... seul le profit l'interessait. Et c'est qui était le plus dangereux chez lui.

* Chapitre III, Dernière danse pour la Taupe emasculée.

Notre héro sans peur et sans reproche sentant bien que la Taupe ne saurais résister a l'appel des diamant, décida de prendre les devants et ...

[15 juillet 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juillet 2001)

de rembaler ses hémoroïdes pour être plus présentable.
Il se dirigea alors vers la comtesse et lui dit, tout en lui passant la main dans le dos à faire frissoner un scarabé pédophile, : "Salut beauté, alors on est en vacances, là, comme ça, toute seule, sans aucun mâle pour vous protéger..."
elle l'interrompit est lui dit dans son jargon local : "esta une lopeta qué froti mi doso", ce qui signifiait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2001)

absolument rien après tout. mais...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juillet 2001)

Mais qu'importe, c'était dans la poche, elle venait de succomber à son charme jamesbondien et il allais enfin pouvoir la tirer cette satanée tringle à rideau qui est coincée, et qui refuse obstinément d'occulter la fenêtre sur la scène qui se prépare dans la chambre de la belle déesse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2001)

c'est ainsi qu'il se fit arrêter par la police pour voyeurisme agravé...dénoncé par...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juillet 2001)

... la Taupe, qui n'avait pus supporter de voir les ebats langoureux de la comtesse, alors qu'ils préparaient à lui dérober ses diamants.
- rahhh me faire ca a moi ... la Taupe ... je vais ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2001)

te farcir les burnes pour mieux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2001)

...les bouffer après !
Menottes aux poignets, il regrettait quand même de n'avoir pas eu le temps de "finir" la comtesse avant d'être arrêté.
D'un seul coup, une idée de génie lui traversa l'esprit...il avait encore entre les mains le fermoir du soutien-gorge de la comtesse qu'il avait sauvagement arraché lors de ses ébats (le soutien gorge, pas la comtesse !...).
Il commença à fourrager dans la serrure de ses menottes quand, un inspecteur, s'approchant par derrière, lui dit à l'oreille...

[16 juillet 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juillet 2001)

... toi mon p'tit, va falloir que tu sois très gentil avec moi si ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2001)

...si tu tiens à tes bijoux de famille !!!
Voyant l'inspecteur pervers s'approcher de lui en déboutonnant son pantalon, il sentit un profond malaise l'envahir et dégueula sur le parquet laminé, le rendant ainsi aussi glissant qu'une patinoire d'Inuites un soir de Noël !
L'inspecteur, surpris, fit un grand écart et s'écrasa la gueule sur le sol en criant...


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2001)

c'est pas possible ,déja qu'il faut s'occuper des zigotos comme vous,je viens d'apprendre qu'un escroc international,vient d'atterrir avec le charter des demoiselles de rochefort,qui viennent faire leur numero de danseuses nues,pendant ce temps là le ganster risque de


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2001)

...de les prendre en otage !
Devant l'inspecteur qui pataugeait lamentablement dans le dégueulis, il se dit : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout celui-là ???"
Profitant de l'occasion, il lui asséna un terrible coup de boule ecchymosant, et le laissant pour mort, se saisit de ses clés et détacha ses menottes...
Consultant sa montre, il vit avec horreur qu'il lui restait à peine 15 minutes pour rejoindre la troupe des Demoiselles de Rochefort afin d'éviter un carnage sanguinolent et dramatique...
Dans la précipitation, il oublia son...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2001)

...accessoires qui contenait tout son attirail de super agent secret !
Il se dirigea nonchalamment vers la sortie quand il croisa Karpov qui l'avait tenu en échec durant tant d'années.
Ce dernier ne le reconnut pas, tant la bosse qu'il avait sur le crâne le défigurait (souvenez-vous du coup de boule....).
Comme par enchantement, il se retrouva dans l'avenue déserte à cette heure tardive et tenta d'héler un taxi bien improbable.
Soudain, un bruit inquiétant le fit sursauter...
Il se retourna et vit avec effroi...


----------



## JackSim (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*il croisa Karpov qui l'avait tenu en échec durant tant d'années*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était pas plutôt Kasparov ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais passons...

_Il se retourna et vit avec effroi_ son ombre qui se projetait sur un mur. Avec cette bosse, il avait la silhouette d'un Schtroumpf obèse. Un frisson glacial lui parcourut l'échine, et il se mit à courir à en perdre haleine. Après 50 mètres (il n'avait plus les jambes ni l'haleine de ses 20 ans), il s'arrêta sans oser jeter un oeil en arrière. Le souvenir de l'ombre le fit encore une fois tressaillir. C'est alors qu'il entendit une sirène se rapprocher. Saisi de panique, il se jeta tête baissée...


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2001)

...dans un buisson, et se reprit un second coup de boule echymosant... frappé qu'il était par un paparazzi qui avait cru reconnaitre en la contesse, loana la lofteuse... pris d'un mal de tête épouvantable, notre héros sorti de sa poche un deuxième bonbon à double effet... le premier effet lui enchylosa les neurones, le second lui...


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2001)

defougnizeur a neutrons,bien connue des demoiselles ,sans celui çi,il se sentait tout nu,et la bande a karpov,issu de la collusion de radovsky et du lion de siberie,aurait beau jeu de piller la male a


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

...enfla tellement les testicules qu'il se mit à flotter dans les airs telle une baudruche goinfrée d'helium.
L'horreur ! Il s'approcha dangereusement d'une gargouille de Notre-Dame sur laquelle il s'empala sans trop de dommage heureusement !
La nuit était claire, et il mit à profit sa situation élevée pour...


----------



## c-66 (17 Juillet 2001)

... scruter la ville lumière, quand soudain, pris d'une envie folle de chocolat et de fondue, il sauta dans un taxi, direction Orly, pour prendre un vol en direction de la Suisse, Genève plus précisément, puis Lausanne par le train.


Son idée : descendre à l'hôtel d'Angleterre, tel Lord Byron lors de son voyage sur les bords du Léman...


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2001)

ou plus precisement planquer le produit de son casse,dans la banque de guillaume,sur que ce gars là avait le bras long,et qu'il pouvait intervenir a distance,le prochain vol pour hong kong partait a 18 heures de geneve,il lui fallait faire sa provision de chocolats et de bonbons pour la route,mais son coffre etait déja plein de gruyere,il lui vins une idée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

...lumineuse !
Ayant constaté qu'il s'était fait rouler et que son gruyère était en fait un emmental de piètre qualité, il décida d'en fourrer les trous avec le chocolat et les bonbons afin de gagner une place substantielle.
Il démarra en trombe, priant que son airco ne le laisse pas tomber...
En effet, la température extérieure était plus que clémente, et il n'osait imaginer le magma informe et malodorant qui ne manquerait pas de résulter d'une augmentation de quelques degrés.
L'oeil sur le thermomètre, il décida de...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

...de white russian cocktail avec le café !
Il décida de jouer le tout pour le tout et s'arrêtant quelques centaines de mètres avant le barrage, il ouvrit son coffre laissant s'échapper les effluves d'emmental, de chocolat et de bonbons mélangés.
Prenant son courage à deux mains (afin d'agir aujourd'hui !!!), il s'enduit le corps de la mixture nauséabonde afin de cacher un tant soit peu l'odeur de l'alcool.
Il remonta dans sa Porsche et décida d'aborder les policiers avec une nonchalance toute lebowskienne.
Pas de chance, les policiers étaient à la recherche d'un gars qui avait braqué l'épicerie du coin et qui, par inadvertance ou maladresse était resté coincé 1 semaine dans le frigo à fromage.
Il essaya bien de s'expliquer, mais le plus grand des policiers, surnommé Gouda, le somma de sortir de sa voiture et de...


----------



## JackSim (17 Juillet 2001)

tendre les mains pour le menottage protocolaire. Notre héros fit mine de s'exécuter, mais avant que les mâchoires nickelées des anneaux ne se referment sur ses poignets noueux, il décrocha un uppercut d'une violence inoïe à Gouda, tout en frappant son collègue d'un coup de pied retourné bien ajusté.

Il sauta à bord de son véhicule non sans avoir pris la précaution de percer les pneus de la fourgonette municipale et démarra en trombe, comme pour tenter de laisser sur place l'odeur pestilentielle de la substance dont il était toujours enduit.

Il arriva à l'aéroport sans encombre, et après un bref décrassage dans les toilettes, Jojo se rendit devant la porte d'embarquement. Juste avant de tendre on billet à l'hôtesse, il entendit quelqu'un l'interpeler par son nom derrière lui. Il se retourna, incrédule. Mais oui ! C'était bien...

[17 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

...la comtesse qu'il n'avait pas eu l'occasion de "finir" avant sa cavale éperdue et échevelée.
Il enleva prestement le morceau de gruyère qui lui collait encore dans les narines et l'attira langoureusement contre lui dans un baiser à la fois fougueux et langoureux.
Tout à sa besogne amoureuse, il ne remarqua pas le manège de la comtesse qui, sournoisement, lui enfonça une seringue dans la fesse gauche.
Il sentit le sol se dérober sous lui et tenta de s'accrocher au décolleté béant de la sournoise qui s'avéra être factice.
En sombrant dans un coma profond, il se dit : M... un travesti !
La (ou le ??) comtesse se rajusta et toisant son (ou sa) majordome lui dit à l'oreille...


----------



## Amiral 29 (18 Juillet 2001)

Hong Kong c'est fini!
Le corps inanimé fut transporté à l'infirmerie de l'Aéroport ...Le penthotal détecté et éliminé par une perfusion rapide et efficace. Notre homme fut sur pieds en 1 heure. Il sortit un peu grogi et alla directement prendre un taxi: Au Novotel dit-il! Il lui fallait faire le point et...


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2001)

preparer le mariage avec la baronne de la tronche en biais,richissime notoire qu'il avait connu dans l'avion et qui lui avait parlé de sa collections de vases mings,d'une valeur inestimable,la prevision de se faire la dondon,etait tempéré par l'appat du gain.
il se promettait une fois le mariage etabli de simuler un accident pour se debarrasser de la rombiere,mais comment faire et quel solution choisir,le ventilateur bulgare ou


----------



## Amiral 29 (18 Juillet 2001)

ou simuler un suicide dans la rade de Brest. Une petite
poussette sur le quai embrumé...A 4 heures du matin,après avoir trainé dans les sombres boites à marins...ou dans les rochers de...


----------



## c-66 (18 Juillet 2001)

ou dans les rochers du salève, un magnifique scénario en perspective, il voyait déjà les titres "Une baronne travestie se tue au pays de Frankestein" mais d'abord il lui coupera un à un les doigts de pied, histoire de lui faire payer...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2001)

...le coup du tire-bouchon alsacien dont il avait gardé des séquelles pendant plusieurs heures, le sexe coincé dans une bouteille de clos Vougeot trop glacée pour être honnête.
Il ne dut sa survie que grâce à un poivrot notoire qui, contre le contenu de la bouteille, l'aida à s'en dépêtrer...
Se remémorant ce pénible souvenir, il se jura, non seulement de lui couper les doigts de pieds, mais également de les lui enfoncer un par un dans un endroit que par pudeur je me garderai de nommer.
Mais avant de mettre sa vengeance à exécution, il prépara un plan diabolique...


----------



## Amiral 29 (18 Juillet 2001)

Diabolique de la faire boire plus que de raison en ajoutant la dernière trouvaille chimique bon chic-bon genre de la plaine Monceau!
Ouais, tout juste mon cher lecteur...de la DHEA en gouttes...non pas... Mais en cuillerées à soupe!!!
Il n'en revenais pas: L'effet était époustouflant et la vieille ressemblait de plus en plus à Loana et il se dit que...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juillet 2001)

Il pourrait encore grapiller un peu de pognon si il l'enfermait dans une boite à chaussures, avec 12000 caméras et qu'il vendais le tout à M6


----------



## c-66 (18 Juillet 2001)

... s'arrêter en chemin afin de déguster une fondue avec un bon verre de blanc avant de reprendre la route pour Genève, son avion partait dans 3 heures, il avait donc le temps de rouler tranquillement et apprécier la porsche décapotable qu'il avait loué.

Mais comble de malchance, quelques kilomètres avant d'arriver à destination, un barrage de police pour contrôle du taux d'alcool dans le sang lui fit soudain regretter d'avoir recommander une deuxième bouteille...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2001)

...pour un prix ne défiant pas toute concurrence.
Malheureusement, il avait déjà un contrat d'exclusivité avec France 3 qui avait installé des caméras tactiles dans les toilettes du Toubar Vert souvent momopolisées par Gribouille...
Dès lors il se dit "que faire ???" 
Pendant ce temps, ayant dépassé la dose prescrite de DHEA, la sournoise rajeunissait plein tube et il se voyait bientôt en train de lui changer les couches culottes et de lui tailler un biberon !!! Quelle déchéance pour un homme de son envergure...
Il fallait trouver un moyen de stopper net l'effet du DHEA quant, à ce moment...


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2001)

il eut une apparition,un inca emplumé entouré d'un hallo ! de clarté lui dit je t'attend au bord du rio grande,là tu trouveras une cabane,et derriere cette cabane un cheval attaché,saute dessus et fonce jusqu'a rock ridge ou le sherrif t'attend,presente toi et dit lui que tu t'appelle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2001)

... Johnny Doiseau - en fait, il s'aperçut bien vite que ce n'était pas un inca emplumé entouré d'un halo, mais bien d'un inca hâlé entouré de plumeaux (mais ça ne change rien à l'histoire...).
Voyant un indien s'approcher, il lui demanda le chemin du Rio Grande...
L'indien lui répondit : suivez les flèches...ce qu'il fit, tout en évitant celles que ce maudit peau rouge ne manqua pas de lui décocher par derrière...
Arrêtant son cheval au bord de la piste, il lui prit l'envie subite de ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2001)

...et perdit connaissance alors que la lumière commencait à virer au rouge !
Dans un brouillard, il pensa : "même en plein désert ils s'ingénient à poser des feux de signalisation...! Quel monde pourri... !".
La première chose qu'il vit en se réveillant, fut trois pieds verdâtres qui, pourtant, semblait rattaché au même corps.
Il cligna légèrement des yeux et affina sa vision : les pieds étaient véritablement énormes alors que la chose sur laquelle ils étaient rattachés était minuscule.
Il pensa : "il ne doit pas avoir de problème d'équilibre celui-là...et de pouffer nerveusement de rire !!!".
Le rire n'eut pas l'heur de plaire à la chose qui lui lanca dans un français approximatif et guttural : "on va voir si tu riras autant après que l'on t'auras aricosectomisé...!!!"
Cette dernière phrase fut une révélation : il se réveilla, tremblant et trempé d'une sueur moite mais néanmoins glacée et il réalisa qu'il avait fait un sacré cauchemar...
Du regard, il chercha sa monture (qu'il trouva par ailleurs échevelée et livide, on ne sait pourquoi...!).
Il se leva péniblement et commença à...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2001)

-----------------------
Note hors texte ne faisant pas partie du roman :
Depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus m'empêcher de relire ce roman depuis le premier post jusqu'au dernier...
Quel suspens d'autant qu'aucun de nous n'en connaît la fin !!!
Mon unique réaction est unanime : nous sommes tous en train de construire un véritable chef-d'oeuvre commun et bestsellerisant qui, si nous n'y prenons pas garde, pourrait nous dépasser !!!
Imaginons qu'un éditeur véreux passe par hasard sur MacG, qu'il tombe sur notre prose et qu'il décide de l'éditer à son profit exclusif...Horreur...
C'est pourquoi, je propose que l'on en fasse un don désintéressé au patrimoine de l'humanité toute entière (j'ai dit toute entière ! donc Aricosec est compris !!!).
Bien entendu, je ne suis qu'une plume parmi d'autres, et il faut recueillir un consensus avant toute décision.
C'est la raison pour laquelle, j'ouvre de ce pas un nouvel article intitulé : "don au patrimoine de l'humanité" dans lequel je vous demanderais de bien vouloir signifier votre accord inconditionnel et irréversible.
L'humanité toute entière vous en sera éternellement reconnaissante...
thebig (l'hirsute crâmé par son firewall)


----------



## JediMac (19 Juillet 2001)

...à chercher sa brosse à dent pour rafraîchir son haleine de poivrot qui a trop forcé sur le gros rouge 5 étoiles. C'est lors qu'il marcha sur la queue de sa jument ! Réveiller en sursaut, elle lui décocha un magnifique coup de sabot dans le crane. Hébété, Jojo senti la cervelle s'écouler de son front béant et dans un dernier souffle dit "on est bien peu d'chose", puis "tout ça pour ça". La jument lui répondit "tu l'as dit bouffi", maintenant à moi la grande aventure. Elle s'ébroua, essuya ses 4 fers sur la dépouille de Jojo et ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2001)

...détala sans demander son reste ni autre chose d'ailleurs, laissant Jojo lamentablement vautré dans sa cervelle gluante et dégoulinante (ça c'est gore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Tout à coup, le ciel s'assombrit et de gros nuages apparurent à l'horizon... Un coup de tonnerre retentit et les rideaux du temple se déchirèrent (pardon, je me trompe d'histoire...).
Un ange apparut dans un halo de lumière (et pas de téléphone)... API ?? murmura Jojo dans un souffle pathétique...
Mais non ! susurra l'ange au regard miséricordieux et compatissant moi c'est LURE...
L'ange Lure répondit Jojo, qu'est ce que c'est con quand même !
L'Ange Lure lui caressa le front d'une main tout en ramassant un peu de terre glaise de l'autre et l'appliqua sur le crâne de Jojo avec la troisième en lui disant...


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2001)

-"tu es tombé bien bas jojo !"
il lui répondit : _"oui mais je tombe de pas bien haut !"
l'ange lure étonné, se frotta les ailes et enchaina : _"oui tu as raison jojo mais tu es tombé vraiment bas !"
jojo dit : _"vu que je suis pas tombé de très haut, même si j'atterri bien bas, la hauteur de la chute n'est pas importante... on peut même tomber plus bas en ayant fait une chute moindre, de même qu'on peut tomber de haut et atterrir plus haut que le plus bas où je suis tombé."
l'ange lure complètement emberlificoté à essayer de comprendre ce qu'on venait de lui dire, jojo s'empressa de dégainer un troisième bonbon à double effet... il le lança dans la bouche de l'ange lure bé. l'ange criant à l'empoisonnement se jeta sur jojo et...


----------



## Pierrot (19 Juillet 2001)

... marcher, histoire de se dégourdir les jambes. Pas facile le cheval surtout qu'il n'a jamais été un cavalier hors paire.
"et ce p..... de Rio Grande encore loin? je n' sais même pas où qu' c'est!", pensa t'il tout haut.
Si au moins il avait pris son Titanium, il aurait pu interroger Sherlock.
Il était perdu dans ses pensées quand tout à coup une lumière verte l'enveloppa, il se sentit tout engourdi...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juillet 2001)

lui souffffffla une haleine si fraiche que les poils de nez givrairent.
soudain, le 2eme effet envahi l'ange, et c'est bien connu, et meme marqué dans le dictionnaire, il ne faut jamais donner de bonbon double effet à un ange sinon...


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2001)

ses ailes se raidissent,et lui apparait meme un semblant de zizi,ce que voyant,la baronne de la tronche en biais,héla son chauffeur et lui dit,charles tirez moi cet ange avec votre deux coups,le zizi est petit mais comme jojo m'a quitté,je m'en contenterait.
mais le chauffeur avait déja attrapé l'ange,et a l'ordre de tirez il l'avait tout simplement violé,l'ange surpris et aprés un dernier couac s'envola en jurant de


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2001)

...ne plus jamais revenir dans le coin !
Il réajusta son string plumeux et s'envola sans demander son reste, pressé d'arriver au paradis pour raconter sa mésaventure ! (et faire un brin de toilette par la même occasion)
Laissant l'enfer à sa droite (attention Satan l'habite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










), il dépassa le purgatoire et enfin arriva à la porte du paradis où l'attendaient ses congénères...
A peine eut-il le temps de conter sa sexuelle aventure qu'il fut renversé par la horde de ses collègues pressé d'en découdre avec le salopard fauteur de troubles...
Héberlué, il croisa Edgard, un pensionnaire lunatique originaire de Roubaix (qu'on appelle l'hagard du Nord) et qui avait le don de prédire l'avenir.
Il lui demanda ce qui allait se passer, maintenant que la horde sauvage des anges en colère déferlaient sur notre pauvre terre.
Edgard leva les yeux au ciel (mais il se rendit compte qu'il y était déjà...), et lui annonca...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2001)

...afin d'en tirer un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Arrivant sur place, ils ne trouvèrent (j'allais dire ménestrel, mais ça ne va pas) que Jojo, toujours agonisant dans sa flaque flasque de cervelle.
Ils pensèrent : si on veut en profiter, autant le remettre en état...ce qu'ils firent avec l'aide de Dieu et d'une bonne dose de mercurochrome éthyliquement dosé.
Jojo, se sentant mieux, ouvrit les yeux, vit les anges et s'écria : mais je suis au paradis !!!
Les anges hilares lui répondirent : non pas au paradis, mais bientôt au septième ciel...
Joignant le geste à la parole, ils se saisirent de son...


----------



## archeos (19 Juillet 2001)

magnifque bec de cafetière et tirèrent dessus énergiquement. Jojo poussa bientôt des cris de goret qu'on égorge

[19 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Pierrot (19 Juillet 2001)

"Il faut se saisir du paquet de bonbon" s'écriait un ange. Du coup, tous s'empiffrairent goulûment à qui mieux-mieux tel un essaim d'abeille butinant une pauvre fleur.
Ce qui devait arriver, arriva, leurs ailes se raidirent sous l'action du double effet et c'est brutalement que tous s'écrasèrent au sol tel de pauvres mouches...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2001)

...leurs petits zizi enfichés dans la terre telle une horde d'asperges figées pour l'éternité.
Un agriculteur passant par là et voyant ce spectacla lamentable se demanda s'il pourrait en tirer un quelconque profit.
Il eut une idée lumineuse : il utiliserait les anges comme charrue (référence aux zizi enfichés...) afin de creuser les sillons éventuellement abreuvés par un sang impur (je m'égare...).
Il alla chercher Detrait, son cheval et commenca à l'atteler quand Jojo eut une meilleure idée...

[19 juillet 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## Pierrot (20 Juillet 2001)

... et si ou jouait au fléchettes. Devant le regard incrédule de  l'aigri- culteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il joignit le geste à la parole et entreprit d'extraire un premier ange nommé LOT (appelé communément l'ange LOT, ange déchu d'une grosse entreprise Américaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). "Récalcitrant le bougre, drôlement bien fiché en terre" pensa t-il tout haut...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2001)

...Il décida de faire appel à Detrait, le cheval pour extirper le malheureux de la fange où il était lamentablement enlisé.
Rien n'y fit, à croire que l'ange disposait d'un zizi cranté du type de ceux que l'on utilise chez HILTI pour les fixations hautes performances.
A moins que... mais oui, c'est çà !!!
Il commenca à creuser un trou à droite de l'ange pour vérifier que rien ne s'opposait par dessous au retrait du sexuel engin...
C'est là qu'il constata avec effroi que quelques taupes s'en servait comme balançoire, empêchant de ce fait le coulissement de la chose.
Il en profita pour demander l'heure (à la troisième taupe il sera exactement 16 H...) et décida d'utiliser les grands moyens...


----------



## Pierrot (20 Juillet 2001)

.. c'est pas un ridicule troupeau de taupes fussent-elles suisses, qui vont m'empêcher d'extirper ces pauvres bougres. Ils ne savaient pas ce qu'ils faisaient, seigneur pardonne leurs ce n'est pas de leurs faute. Ils ne savaient pas que le sexe n'apporte que soucis et désillusions. (d'ailleurs j'arrête le sexe dans 70 ans, si, si, promis).
D'un coup d'un seul, il lança un grand coup de pied dans cette taupinière. Bon d'accord l'ange blêmit, c'était nouveau pour lui, la douleur dans les roubignolles, mais c'était la seule façon de s'en sortir...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2001)

argh, Pierrot, t'es trop rapide


Jojo retira alors l'ange, et a la vue de sa pointe toute tuméfiée, il le jeta derrière lui et decida d'en prendre un autre en meilleur état pour jouer aux flechettes.
"En premier" dit il au paysan," il faut faire la cible. Alors vous voyez, vous prennez...

[19 juillet 2001 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (20 Juillet 2001)

ce magnifique tracteur à bretelles acheté par correspondance au téléachat pour seulement cinq cent quatre vingt quinze francs, et vous le


----------



## Pierrot (20 Juillet 2001)

Désolé iMarc

... mettez là-bas derrière la grosse meule de foin pour pas qu'il nous gêne. Le paysan tout en maugréant s'exécuta, poussé par la curiosité. Comment Jojo allait-il s'y prendre pour faire la cible... (au prochain la galère)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonne vacances à tous, à bientôt.





[19 juillet 2001 : message édité par Pierrot]


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2001)

poussé dans cette belle mare,de façon a laisser la route libre pour le convoi de satellites,ariane cinq ayant foiré,il vaut mieux prevoir une reserve,mais dans la reserve du pas de tir,l'espion bill béllurette attendait tapi que le convoi passe,pret a balancer son stock de grenades defougnisantes,ne pas laisser partir le nouveau satellite de macg,pour garder le controle sur


----------



## Pierrot (20 Juillet 2001)

... Ce que je La Redoute©(à Roubaix normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est que ce ne soit pas ce que nous croyons, en effet les anges ne vont pas sur terre pour venger l'ange LURE,  mais afin de connaître les sensations "desailesquiseraidissentetdupetitzizi", il sont tous allés, à tire d'ailes, chercher de ces bonbons à 2 coups...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Juillet 2001)

Jojo prit alors très exactement 27 plumes aux différents anges, et les attacha avec un brin d'herbe ramoli par une bouse de vache fraiche. Le disque ainsi formé pouvait être posé en appui sur une botte de paille (mais surtout pas dans le passage d'Ariane, parce que sinon quand la fusée se crash, ça abime la cible, et si on avait commencé de jouer, on ne sait plus qui était en train de gagner).

Il prit alors l'ange sélectionné précédement pour en faire une flèche sous les yeux éberlués de la griculteuuuuur-isse-, car il, euh non, elle, venait de retirer sa salopette, et de dénouer ses longs cheveux longs, et blond, mais longs quand même, à un tel point qu'ils lui recouvraient les seins, mais on pouvait deviner d'énormes tétons sous cette habit satiné.

Jojo laissa tomber l'ange Oliveur (c'est son nom), qui se dit, "c'est violent ces bonbons double effets, c'est la 2eme fois que je broutte le goudron aujourd'hui", et il (Jojo) se jeta sur la blonde qui lui dit "on forme tous une grande famille, c'est clair".
Jojo sursauta de 33,56 cm en arrière et ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2001)

....recula pour mieux sauter ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Il prit un élan olympique et s'élanca vers la blonde pulpeuse à souhait, quand il buta lamentablement sur la dernière taupe, toute occupée à pouffer de rire en regardant ce spectacle dantesque...
Le choc fut trop violent : la taupe boula tel Steve Jobs descendant de son piedestal après le keynote du 18/7, tandis que Jojo, pris par l'élan, alla s'enficher dans la cible qui, mal fixée, commença à dévaler la pente abrupte.
Jojo se dit : "mais comment ils font, les derviches tourneurs ???"
La cible tournoyante contina à rouler jusqu'à ce qu'elle atteignit...


----------



## archeos (20 Juillet 2001)

l'ange en plein sexe. Sa conception en plumes d'oies des Landes lui procura cependant une sensation agréable, qui le fit décoller d'un léger battement d'ailes incontrôlé, le premier depuis sa sortie de l'École d'Ange-En-Ce professionnelle (_pardon_ puis se pâmer et, ayant perdu ses esprits, s'écraser du coup dans la bauge du cochon. Celui ci, doté d'un solide appétit comme tout ses congénères, et n'y regardant pas de si près, se rua sur l'ange dans le but avoué ...

[20 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2001)

...de lui faire passer un mauvais quart d'heure !
L'ange fangeux tournait et retournait dans la glaise molle sans parvenir à reprendre son équilibre, et ce, pour le plus grand plaisir des taupes venues assister au spectacle (encore elles...).
Il s'agrippa au groin de Delait, le cochon, qui n'attendait que ça pour l'embrasser sur la bouche...ce qu'il fit avec avidité.
D'un seul coup, une voix venue de l'infini se fit entendre : "C'est bientôt fini ce bordel immonde  ? On ne peut pas avoir le dos tourné cinq minutes sans que ça dégénère en partouze...?"
C'était Dieu dans toute sa splendeur lumineuse...
Dieu s'adressa à tout le monde et dit : "vous avez pêché ! vous serez puni !"
Et c'est ce qu'il fit :
Il inventa les blagues sur les blondes, pour l'agriculteur, il créa la communauté européenne, il priva les anges de zizi pour qu'on puisse discuter à l'infini sur le sexe des anges,
il envoya les taupes à l'horloge parlante...
Quant à Jojo, il lui donna la nationalité belge et changea son nom en "Legrand" (pour les connaisseurs typiquement belges !!! tant pis pour les autres !) et le condamna à chanter dans toutes les foires agricoles du plat pays.
Jojo Legrand s'écria...


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2001)

je suis emasculé,mais je subirai mon tourment jusqu'au bout du bout,je sais que cetaines dames me doivent quelques gateries,qui m'aideront a survivre,les poches pleines de fric,la vie sera belle quand meme,et puis une prothese pourra peut etre faire illusion.
la dessus une voiture qui passait se rua sur le trottoir et fit de cet ange au rabais un tas de


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2001)

...chair à saucisses avec une prothèse qui dépasse !
La voiture s'arrêta et Jojo, vit la comtesse et son chauffeur en descendre (je sais, une saucisse avec des yeux ça n'existe pas ! mais quand même...).
En ricanant, elle ouvrit son coffre, en sortit un panier à pique-nique et dit à Jojo : "je ne t'ai pas eu mais je t'aurai quand même !"
Incrédule, Jojo la vit s'approcher, un morceau de pain et un couteau à la main...
Délicatement, elle approcha l'ustensile contondant de son appendice sanguinolent et le tartina sur son morceau de pain.
Non ! Non ! cria Jojo Legrand..."pas la moutarde !!!!"
Ce fut trop et il re-s'écroula sans connaissance !
A son réveil.....


----------



## archeos (20 Juillet 2001)

une accorte infirmière lui souriait en lui disant du ton qu'on prend pour parler aux aliénés mentaux :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2001)

...Alors beau brun, ça gaze ??? (note : il faut dire que Jojo, dans un état lamentable n'arrêtait pas de péter à cause de la moutarde).
Il commencait tout doucement à se remettre de ses émotions, quand il remarqua sur la table de chevet...


----------



## touba (21 Juillet 2001)

...une pochette d'allumette qui portait cette inscription : "Plantages et Breuvages : Adages du toubar vert".
d'un mawashi majestueux il eppoustifoula l'infirmière, qui n'était autre que loana la lofteuse... et d'un bond il sauta par la fenêtre de l'hôpital. il n'avait plus qu'une chose en tête : atteindre le toubar vert. là bas il pourrait surement rencontrer...


----------



## Amiral 29 (21 Juillet 2001)

un marin dit Amiral qui ayant construit un trimaran haut comme l'Arc de Triomphe et oui!!! l'emmènerait avec lui, tout là-bas, aux iles du Cap-Vert après une escale à Dakar .
A l'aube de ce 20 juillet, à 4 heures GMT ils embarquèrent et tout de suite le bâteau se mit à filer
32 noeuds bout au vent: Espagne, Portugal, Maroc...
Au large de Dakar une vedette des douanes approcha,
menaçante, canon armé et tout d'un coup...


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2001)

un des marins du bateau perdit sa barbe, et tout le monde reconnu le prince de demonte moilepneu ancien garagiste du roi de vasimollo petite principauté au nord de la creuse,et dont le maire n'était autre que jojo la mitraille frere jumeau de jojo legrand l'emasculé,legrand se dit je vais envoyer mon frere le maire rejoindre la comtesse et la baronne,et lui qu'on appelle le taureau de la creuse pourra les satisfairent,et nous rapporter de l'oseille,pour etre sur il fera provision de viagra et de corne de rhinoceros
ce qui fera de lui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2001)

Attention : note HORS texte !
Rico,
D'habitude, je dégaîne le post assez rapidement...mais là, je coince - ça fait 15 x que le relis ta prose et j'ai pas encore compris ! Laisse-moi une dizaine de jours pour la suite...merci !
thebig


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2001)

le meilleur,et meme hors concours,malgré un soupçon d'adversite du * belier de mousron * ,petit village des alentours belges ou il sevit,malgré quelques incartades en france,ou il est souvent expulsé,son seul desir de comprendre,n'en fait pas un concurrent important pour jojo,celui ci elevé au sirop de belleville avait tellement culbuté de gerces,que afficher la comtesse et la baronne a son pamarés,ne serait pour lui qu'un jeu,il pourrait ensuite reprendre le flambeau de son jumeau ,et partir pour monaco,le casino l'interessait et il pourrait rencontrer


----------



## Amiral 29 (21 Juillet 2001)

En attendant Monaco, ils touchèrent le quai principal du port de Dakar...Surprise!!! Le quai était rempli d'une masse humaine hurlant des cris de joie: Hourra! On est les champions on est les champions!
Les Hardis marins étaient époustouflés:
Sous le pavillon Mac Gé claquant au vent, on reconnaissait Arico, Thebi,Touba avec son drapeau perso, et Archéos, Pierrot, Jean i, Vieux mac, Mac inside... et out side Impossible de citer toute cette foule!
Tout le monde savait que l'Avenir de ce Roman était devant eux, mais que chaque fois qu'ils se retourneraient, ils l'auraient dans le dos...Numéro 5
(channel ???). C'est alors c'est alors que Zorro est arrivé...
Kenavo!


----------



## c-66 (22 Juillet 2001)

... sur son cheval orange même si tout le monde le voit rouge...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2001)

...suivi du sergent Garcia pétaradant à qui mieux mieux sur la mobylette bleue piquée devant le restaurant cité dans un autre article par un autre posteur !
Zorro rangea sa monture (de lunettes hé hé !!!) et Garcia lui dit "Attention ! tu as quelque chose sur l'épaule !!!"
Zorro, dans un geste vif et apeuré s'écria "Ah, la sale bête" et de sa main droite, il balaya son cheval qui, pour se reposer, n'avait pas trouvé d'autre endroit plus moëlleux...
Il demanda à la cantonnade (ndlr : à tout le monde, pas à Eric !!), et alors, ce roman... ... ...


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2001)

penser vous qu'il va durer?et que vont devenir les protagonistes,jojo l'emasculé,trouvera t'il une prothese,son jumeau sautera t'il les deux dondons,berthe recrachera t'elle le zizi de l'ange,les poules auront elles des dents,et la soupe sera elle chaude,a peine la philosophie achevé,une rafale de mitraille provenant du uzi de karpov balaya le sergent garcia,zorro et le muet,seul le cheval survecu,la fille de l'aubergiste voisin avait sauté dessus et courrait rejoindre son amant don mortadelle, caballeros tres connu a mexico, ou il faisait le beau temps dans les boites de nuit.
ils avaient prévu d'adopter un jeune peruvien sans le sou,en disant c'est pas l'perou mais .

[22 juillet 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## touba (23 Juillet 2001)

...mais la contesse qui dominait la scène juchée sur la grande roue d'ok corral se décida alors à entrer en action... elle en avait marre de tourner en rond !
jojo qui s'aperçu que le nuage de poussière qui s'avançait vers lui n'était autre que la décidée contesse, pris ses jambes à son coup et déguerpi en direction du sud, vers le Mexique... arrivé à la frontière jojo sorti son passeport, son passemontagne, son passefil, son passepartout et son paso doble pour charmer la délicieuse douanière qui ressemblait étrangement à loana la lofteuse, pourtant...


----------



## archeos (23 Juillet 2001)

une différence de taille avec la lofteuse était qu'on l'appelait Loana la loufteuse. En effet, elle pétait en permanence, de toutes les manières et sur tous les airs. Elle était ainsi capable d'interpréter les plus grands airs d'opéra, l'hymne national cubain ainsi que, son morceau de bravoure, la cucaracha. Son numéro avait eu un certain succès dans


----------



## touba (23 Juillet 2001)

...les années trente ! et oui... jojo en s'approchant avait remarqué les inombrables pinces à linges qu'elle avait dans le coup pour tenir la peau tendue... pensant que la chose allait être facile, il passa la ligne imaginaire de la frontière d'un pas décidé. loana la loufteuse sorti son pistolet et le pointa sur la tempe de jojo... refroidi dans son élan, notre héros, se mit à prier la buena madre de santiago del chili. loana la loufteuse, qui avait compris la puta madre, devint rouge de rage et envoya un grand coup de pompe dans le cul de jojo qui priait encore... loana la loufteuse sorti alors de sa poche un...


----------



## aricosec (23 Juillet 2001)

bonbon double effet,qu'elle s'empressa d'avaler ,une autre série de pets la propulsa vers le pain de sucre,elle s'y empala et depuis on ne sait pas qui peut encore la prendre pour une madonne,jojo debarrassé de ces erzats se tourna vers une magnifique créature,parré de diamant ,la se dit il je vais pouvoir joindre l'utile a l'agréable,les colliers pour ma bourse,et la gosse pour mes b......,reflexion terre a terre,qu'il n'eut pas le temps de mettre a execution,un violent coup de


----------



## JackSim (24 Juillet 2001)

crosse l'atteint derrière la tête.

Quand il ouvrit les yeux, la face tannée et grave d'un peau rouge se tenait, menaçante, au dessus de son visage. C'était Twoooooot, plus couramment surnommé Bruit-que-fait-le-cheval-de-fer-lorsqu-il-traverse-la-grande-prairie-suivi-de-son-long-panache-de-fumée-noire. "Manquait plus que les Cheyennes", se dit Jojo. "Cette fois-ci, je suis cuit."

"Que diable blanc venir faire par ici ?", demanda brusquement Bruit-que-fait-le-cheval-de-fer-lorsqu-il-traverse-la-grande-prairie-suivi-de-son-long-panache-de-fumée-noire (copier-coller interdit, ndlr) d'une voix caverneuse.

"C'est-à-dire que..." commença notre héros mal pris. Mais Bruit-que-fait-le-cheval-de-fer-lorsqu-il-traverse-la-grande-prairie-suivi-de-son-long-panache-de-fumée-noire l'emplumé ne le laissa pas finir. "Demain toi passer au poteau de la torture. Toi faire prières."

Jojo fut placé dans le tipi des condamnés. Il ne lui restait plus que quelques heures à vivre, et il lui fallait trouver une solution pour sauver une fois de plus sa peau, et vite. Une idée lumineuse lui vint. Il allait attendre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2001)

...attendre que la nuit tombe pour se déguiser en chat sauvage et tenter de s'enfuir par la même occasion.
Chacun sachant que "la nuit tous les chats sont gris", il piqua le gri-gri du chef afin de mettre tous les atouts de son côté.
Son déguisement finement ajusté, il se lova hors du tipi et commença une reptation féline en direction de la rivière.
Malheureusement, il croisa "mon frère a le cerveau d'une mouche dans le crâne d'un bison" qui revenait de la chasse et ce dernier lui marcha malencontreusement sur la queue qui, malheureusement n'était pas celle du déguisement.
Il poussa un hurlement horrible et "mon frère a le cerveau d'une mouche dans le crâne d'un bison" banda ...son arc dans sa direction.
Il vit sa dernière heure arriver quand, au moment de tirer...


----------



## touba (24 Juillet 2001)

...que ça se passe ! il en avait marre de courir, au début de l'histoire il marchait tranquillement sur un trottoir parisien et il était maintenant dans un tipi à la frontière du mexique... non vraiment, il était décidé à en finir, il préférait mourir plutôt que courir encore et encore. au petit jour, une indienne vint lui apporter un peu d'eau et lui demanda : c'est vrai que brad pitt et gwineth paltrow sont séparés ? n'ayant pas lu un voici depuis bien longtemps il ne connaissait pas la réponse alors il dit à l'indienne : dégage peau rouge !!! la peau rouge qui était verte de rage rameuta tout le camp et le grand chef décidé la mis à mort immédiate de l'étranger. mais ce qu'il ne savait  pas c'est que jojo avait...


----------



## touba (24 Juillet 2001)

NOTE HORS TEXTE

TheBig ! bipe moi sur mon tatoo quand tu postes... ça évitera à jojo de plus savoir quoi faire !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2001)

Note hors texte pour Touba
N'aurais je pas lu dans un de tes posts que les africains étaient rapides !!!!!!
Légende...légende tout ça !!!
Coiffé sur le poteau par un baba cool ! Quelle honte Touba !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

Jojo était perdu dans deux rêves parallèles, comme issus des deux hémisphères de son cerveau. Le dilemme était trop important pour son esprit faible : il devait suivre une voie - la bonne - ou risquer de périr, noyé dans son inconscient. Déjà les aides-soignantes s'affolaient devant l'état de son encéphalogramme. Il fallait faire vite...

[23 juillet 2001 : message édité par Ben Neph]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2001)

Note hors texte pour Ben Neph
Ben, tu nous as sauvé la mise ! Merci...
Maintenant on peut continuer !
Touba, dis merci à Ben et ne sois pas rancunier !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2001)

car son état était plus proche de l'état minéral que celui de l'annimal, voire du végétal.
Mais le corps médical eus une idée géniale pour le remettre en course... une infirmière se déshabillat entièrement ouvrit son sac de cuir remplis d'accessoirs évoqateurs, dont elle en choisis un pour le stimler d'abord en douceur, une pompe d'agrandissement et un truc en forme de thermomètre...( hum )... au bout d'un certaint temps d'utilisation... l'infirmère regardas si il avait ouvert les yeux... oui bien ouverts... mais l'un était en croix, l'autre en spirale...
"J'suis sur la bonne voix" dit elle....
elle montas sur le lit vétue du plus simple appareil et commença à lui...


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2001)

une touffe de poil qu'elle avait tres longs,et que dede d'anvers lui avait dit de ne pas raser,vu que ça lui rappelait un indien de ses amis qui se nommait,bruit_que_fait_le_cheval_de_fer_lorsqu_il_traverse_la_grande_prairie_suivi_de_son_long_panache_de_fumée_noir.
mais jojo ne l'entendait pas de cette oreille et d'un seul coup de son yatagan lui rasa la minette,d'un oups!effarouché la donzelle sauta du lit et sorti du lit,en se precipitant dans l'escalier elle tomba sur


----------



## c-66 (24 Juillet 2001)

son cousin de marseille, mais oui, celui qui avait un Mac boosté avec 2 Go de Ram, un disque dur de 3 Go et un écran plasma TFT de 52".

Mais rien à foutre de ce gars, elle continua sa chute...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2001)

...et boula telle une marmotte fainéante et désarticulée à qui on aurait flanqué un bon coup de pied au c...au début du printemps !
Le ralenti est superbe : diaphane, elle semble nager dans l'air, remuant ses bras dans une symétrie parfaite et ordonnée...
Ses jambes, longues et fuselées la suivent dans son mouvement à la fois ample et parfaitement maîtrisé...
Consciente de sa beauté parfaite, elle profite de la chute pour mettre en valeur la plastique irréprochable de son buste et la douceur de ses traits de déesse...
Toute occupée à soigner l'horizontalité de sa position dans les airs, elle ne vit pas arriver le virage de l'escalier et s'emplâtra la gueule dans une infâme tête de cerf empaillée que le propriétaire des lieux, chasseur s'il en est, avait accrochée là pour servir de porte-manteaux.
Le choc passé et ayant repris ses esprits, elle se massa longuement les...


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2001)

seins qu'elles avaientvolumineux et pointus,l'un d'eux etait entaillé,et le sang pissait en gros jets rouges,degoulinant sur sa robe,le bras arraché, par la grille en fer qu'elle avait croisé,la jambe cassée,dont on voyait l'os ressortir,attirait les chacals et les rats des alentours,l'homme se dit autant la finir,et commença a luidevorer l'autre sein,a ce moment


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2001)

bruit_que_fait_le_cheval_de_fer_lorsqu_il_traverse_la_grande_prairie_suivi_de_son_long_panache_de_fumée_noir arriva en courant très vite, vu qu'il était poursuivi par un bison échapé du 14 juillet.
Le choc fût terrible, des lambeaux de chair s'envolairent dans les cieux, et un bras de la pulpeuse (enfin un peu moins maintenant) vint briser le pare-brise d'un airbus A 320000 qui survolait justement les lieux.
Le pilote ...


----------



## archeos (25 Juillet 2001)

en profita pour faire voler d'un geste prompt le revolver du terroriste qui le tenait en respect avant de l'assomer d'une manchette sèche sur le menton.
« C'est pas demain que tu passeras des vacances à Tahiti »
Car c'était l'avion dont nous avons déjà parlé, et qui revenait en France, en passant au-dessus de Gonesse en pélerinage au Concorde.
Cependant, l'Airbus continuait son piqué dangereux

[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2001)

...en virevoltant dans tous les sens !
C'est alors que l'hotesse se souvint de la cargaison de Redbull qui se trouvait dans la soute...
Tous les passager reçurent une canette et attendirent l'ordre de l'hôtesse avant de l'ouvrir...
Attention 1, 2 et 3 ! A trois tout le monde engloutit le liquide miraculeux en priant pour que ça marche !!!
Las, l'Airbus continuait sa chute vertigineuse et se retrouva au dessus de Drancy.
Un autre pirate se dressa et cria, revolver au poing : "je suis membre d'Aricoseckillers inc USA, et j'exige que cet avion s'écrase sur la maison rouge à droite de l'église" (mourir pour mourir, pensait-il, autant faire oeuvre pour l'humanité...).
Mais le Redbull commencait à faire son effet avec zèle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les passagers sentirent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2001)

Note hors texte aux Administrateurs :
Vous avez l'honneur d'héberger sur votre site une oeuvre d'une rare intensité dramatique qui fera date dans les annales de la culture.
D'ores et déjà, certains, et non des moindres, la qualifie "d'oeuvre du millénaire..."
Pouvez-vous imaginer que ce chef-d'oeuvre disparaisse un jour suite à un éventuel caprice de votre serveur ???(et ce malgré que ...Caprice, c'est fini...et dire....)
Dès lors, nous vous demandons de bien vouloir revoir vos procédures de backup en conséquence et de les quadrupler en double et même plus.
Merci d'avance,
L'humanité reconnaissante...


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juillet 2001)

l'odeur du kérosène brulé envahir l'atmosphère. L'heure de la fin était proche, et tous déjà se recommandaient à leurs dieux, saints, et autres messies.
C'est alors que dans une gerbe de lumière crue, l'appareil freina son vol. Suspendu dans les airs, l'Airbus, tel un papillon épinglé par un collectionneur, s'ouvrit pour libérer un à un chacun des passagers, qui n'en revenaient pas de leurs émotions


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2001)

que c'etait mal barré pour tous le monde,tout le monde ?..non car un passager d'une confession anti bulder,n'avait rien ingurgé,a part un thé servi par un jeune steward,l'homme vetu d'un djelhaba arc en ciel du plus bel effet,habitué aux chevres de son hoggar natal,se dit apres tout,j'va esayez ce bougre de tiot minet,ça me changera de la biquette,cet imberbe ne me chatouilleras pas.(il avait vecu un certain temps a cétofondelacreuse,joli village de la france profonde)
le terrroriste lui meme saharien,lui dit c'est moi qu'a le pétard,et le mignot,c'est moi qui va le decapsuler,le garçon qui etait en réalité une lofteuse,ejecté dans la premiere semaine,que m6 avait pistonné a air france,se deshabilla.
les deux hoggardiens les yeus hagards se regardérent,et d'un seul coeur s'exclamerent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2001)

...Ah Sahara, Sahara, Sahara...les aristocrates à la lanterne... Ah Sahara, Sahara, Sahara, les aristocrates on les aura !
En fait, expérimentant la transportation transtemporelle, ils ne savaient plus très bien dans quelle époque ils erraient !
Ils demandèrent à Tine (non ! pas la fille de la mère Guyot... c'est trop facile...) : "Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce brol ?" (Brol étant l'expression typiquement belge pour désordre ou bordel)
Attention : bordel dans le sens figuré - on ne dit pas "je vais au brol" !!!
Tine répondit d'une voix angoissée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2001)

"j'en sais foutre rien, les gamins !
chuis pas du coin moi!"
les deux hoggardiens perdu dans le warp, prirent la décision de regarder dans leur poche et y découvrirent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2001)

...deux préservatifs neufs non encore entamés !
Ils eurent la même idée : ils commencèrent à gonfler les engins afin d'en faire en quelque sorte  des "ballons de sauvetage".
Malheureusement, l'un deux s'écria : "M... il est trop petit" (c'était en fait un des préservatifs qu'ils avaient subtilisé à Alèm au Toubar Vert).
Quant à l'autre, il était véritablement énorme et le hoggardien Debut (c'était son nom) avait la plus grande peine du monde à le gonfler.
Il se dit :"j'aurais jamais dû le piquer à Thebig celui-là" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, tenant dans la bouche les préservatifs fermement gonflés, ils s'avancèrent vers la porte de l'appareil afin de sauter dans le vide et quitter ainsi ce lieu de détresse.
Courageusement, une hôtesse s'interposa et leur dit....


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2001)

...vous n'avez rien de mieux à faire avec ces préservatifs ? demanda t-elle d'une voix langoureuse tout en soulevant sa jupe, dévoilant de fines et longues jambes à faire palir un lebowski en cage !
les deux répondirent : NON !
et ils sautèrent... ce à quoi ils n'avaient pas pensé c'est que les préservatifs étaient lubrifiés et avec la force du vent ils commençaient à glisser de leur mains. jojo eu alors une idée de génie...


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Juillet 2001)

Attendez le top pour sauter!
Le top se fit attendre 5 longues minutes. Et au 5ème top ils sautèrent...Au dessus des Almadies. Et oui ils 
atterrissaient tout près de Dakar et il faisait nuit. 
Malvina la perverse les attendait elle? Mais oui!
Comment Pourquoi était elle là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2001)

...il suffisait de prier pour que l'Ange Oliveur vienne à leur secours, il leur devait bien ça !
Leurs mains étant jointes sur les préservatifs huilés comme des peaux de phoque un matin de printemps, toutes les conditions étaient remplies pour que la prière soit efficace.
Et elle le fut...
L'Ange Oliveur apparut, haloté comme d'hab, et il leur dit :"fâcheuse posture mes frères !!! que puis-je faire pour vous ?"
Les deux compères, se regardant, pensèrent : "mais quel c... celui-là !".
Ils lâchèrent leurs baudruches et lui sautèrent dessus s'agrippant à qui mieux mieux au petit zizi de l'ange (résidu du bonbon à double effet avalé dans un post précédent...).
Le sol se rapprochait dangereusement mais Oliveur sortit sa Gravis Xterminator (je viens de la recevoir, c'est pour ça que j'en parle...) et amorça une tentative d'atterrissage en douceur malgré la douleur.
Alors qu'il amorçait son virage d'approche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2001)

Note hors texte :
oups ! je me suis fait devancer par l'Amiral...désolé...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2001)

NOTE HORS TEXTE à cause de THE BIG...

TheBig !!! tu suis ou quoi ?
t'as pas devancé l'Amiral... c'est moi qui l'ai devancé en écrivant la suite de ton post précedent ! toi t'es ok sur ce coup là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






faudrait peut etre un doc pour soigner le doc !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2001)

(suite thebig)

...Debut (c'est son nom) arracha malencontreusement le p'tit zizi de l'ange.... (arrrrgh !!!)
Nos deux compères se mirent alors à chuter sans relâche, pendant que l'ange, hélas hémophile, pissait le sang à tout va.
Qui pouvait alors sauver nos deux anti-heros ? 
Le sort s'acharnait sur eux !
Leur vie délifait devant leurs yeux ( et c'était pas long)
Et alors qu'ils allaient toucher le sol et que l'ange tentait un garot testiculaire avec un chewing gum piqué à un gamin, il y eut un miracle ! 
Tout à coups apparut devant eux.....


----------



## bengilli (26 Juillet 2001)

un vieux chien galeux vermoulu! Non content de leur barrer le passage et de ne plus rien comprendre au fil de l'histoire, il s'en retourna vers...


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Juillet 2001)

vers Malvina la grande prêtresse des années 50...Elle avait dressé ce chien sous les ordres de l'abominable FURAX
Merde se dirent-ils tous : c'est pas possible c'est pas vrai... Furax de retour!!! c'est démodé, obsolète...
Non ya toujours 1 furax des temps modernes qui coure
et alors...et alors mademoiselle fiotte est arrivée.
C'était la secrétaire du colonel Hubert de Guerre Lasse...Qui s'en souvient??? Aricosec peut-être et encore.IL faut être très vieux pour celà...Mais revenons à  nos moutons: Furax est de retour et la suite est que...
N°5
c vrai ( hors texte) il y a concurrence  por la vivacité des posts
Kenavo


----------



## JackSim (26 Juillet 2001)

Mais le chien galeux n'en était pas vraiment un. En effet, sous cette apparence peu ragoûtante se cachait un elfe répondant au nom de "Bengilli", qui avait pris la forme d'un clébard décrépit en signe de pénitence après une semaine de beuveries et d'abus divers lors d'un séjour mémorable en Espagne équatoriale.

Bien qu'il n'ait manifestement pas encore recouvré tous ses esprits, l'elfe avait surgi au bon moment pour tirer une fois de plus notre héros et son compagnon d'infortune d'une situation aussi tarabiscotée qu'improbable.

"Agavé, shazam !" proféra le chien (enfin l'elfe, enfin vous me suivez). Mais les deux protagonistes de notre récit continuaient de choir vers un sol qui se rapprochait de plus en plus dangereusement. "Akavé, shazam", réessaya le clebs. Ce n'était pas encore ça. Au prix d'un effort surelfien (surhumain ne s'applique qu'aux hommes, or, comme chacun sait, les elfes ne sont pas de notre espèce), le berger braillard se souvint des mots magiques exacts. "Amibavé, shazam !" (cherchez pas, y a pas de jeux de mots) lança fièrement Bengilli. Instantanément, tous les trois (Jojo, l'autre allumé et le chien, qui avait repris sa forme normale (si l'on peut dire)) se retrouvèrent sur la terre ferme (ou à peu près), assis sur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2001)

le toit d'un scoubidou van, ils eurent l'idée lumineuse de faaire dans le champs même où ils venaient d'atterir une gigantesque rave party à la gloire du seigneur et des ses anges.
Le soir même, des milliers de personnes se pointèrent à la mega teuf, mais ce n'était sans compter l'arrivée de....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2001)

...dizaines de voitures de flics bourrées (les voitures, mais aussi les flics !) de mines patibulaires prêtes à casser du raveur.
Laton, le Raveur ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) prit la décision de se sacrifier pour sauver ses potes.
Il se jeta sous la première voiture en criant "mort aux vaches" comme en 68...
Les flics lui répondirent en choeur (si, si, ils ont du choeur quand même) : ......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2001)

"Putain les mecs, c'est maya l'abeille !"
Maya avait décidait que la comedie avait assez durée.
Entre Laure du loft et les 8 millions de français qui chantaient en coeur : "maya, Bzzzzz Bzzzzz Bzzzzz Bzzzzz, maya l'abeille".
Il fallait pas pousser mémé dans les orties.
"y en à marre" s'écria la p'tite abeille.
Vous faites des rave party, et vous chantez ma chanson, alors que moi je touche pas un radis en droit d'auteurs "(ah la SACEM quelle bande de chenapans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
"non, mais des fois, il va falloir que ça cesse tout ça !"

Et alors, que Maya (pour les intimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) continuait son discour socio-économique sur la dure loi du marché du disque ,nos compères bouraient d'acides jusqu'au rectum, se mirent à fantasmer sur la spendeur de ce beau costume à rayure, et surtout sur ce qu'il pouvait bien cacher !
En un clin d'oeil, ils venaient de prendre la décision de dépuceler Maya. 
Il commençaient à se jeter sur elle quand tout à coup....


----------



## J-L (26 Juillet 2001)

Survint un événement extraordinaire qui allait bouleverser la petite vie de millions d'être humains. En effet une colombe revenant de Yougoslavie où elle n'avait pas réussi le job pour lequel on l'y avait envoyé, avait après ce périple une petite fringale... Maya ne vit pas l'oiseau de bon augure foncer sur elle, et fut engloutie sans céremonie... Jojo en fut tout chamboulé, et comme un grand nombre d'êtres humains après ce drame voulu périr. Il prit donc un pistolet et appuya sur la détente...

[26 juillet 2001 : message édité par macwolf]


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2001)

pourtant rien ne se passa,la poudre mouillée sans doute,jojo ne desarma pas,et sortant son opinel,se mit a faire des moulinets qui impressionnaire un missionnaire en mission,se mettant a genoux il commença a priez.
notre pére


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2001)

"...qui êtes aux cieux,
que votre noms soit sanctifié,
que votre reigne vienne,
que votre volonté soit faite..."
La réponse fut rapide....
Notre maya qui venait de se faire sauvagement lincher, chuta dans ses bras.
jojo, se retrouva avec une abeille géante, avec une bonne vieille coupe de cheveux à la jackson five.
Son rêve devenait réalité !
pour se donner du courage, il mis la main dans sa poche, et en sortie un bonbon triple effet, oui vous avez bien lu, un bonbon triple effet.
Il se le colla.........................................dans le bec (ahah, je vous voillais venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et l'effet fraicheur se fir sentir aussitôt, puis veint le deuxième effet :
Il se mis à courir, la maya dans les bras, le bonbon dans la bouche, tel un gladiteur. Tout le monde dégagait sous sa course quand, un évènement impromptu fit son entrée. Le fameux troisième effet !

Celui-ci provoqua....


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2001)

mort aux vaches repondirent les poulets,qui avaient reconnu dans le raveur le commissaire toussentole,un provocateur de L.I.G.S qui cherchait a les prendre en faute,ils commençerent meme a se tabasser entre eux pour donner le change,tout en refilant de temps en temps un coup de tatane,aux quelques ravoteurs, empillés tel des sacs,au fond du car,
l'un d'eux se leva et dit


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2001)

un sursaut de maya,qui se retournant enfonça son dard dans le nez de jojo,celui surpris lacha tout,son arrêt brutal le fit glisser sur l'alsphalte,la gueule ecrasé dans le goudron fondue,il se mis a repenser a ce petit bistro de belleville,ou il avait passé de si beaux jours,entouré de lulu belancuisse,et de marie deuxenfants,ses deux gagneuses regrettés,qui lui rapportait son pain quotidien,il lui fallait rejoindre paris au plus vite.
une vieille douairiére qui passait par la,le cou alourdi d'un collier rutilant lui donna une idée


----------



## J-L (27 Juillet 2001)

pas, et Jojo enchaîna:
-Mais il ne vaut pas la fine ligne de votre nez!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La dame rougissante et géné était totalement prête pour se faire pigeoner... Et en effet, un pigeon lui chia dessus...
-Quelle tristesse, un chemisier en soie d'Yves Saint-Laurent.
Jojo en fut prit de court et éclata d'un rire nerveux... La douanière en fut outrée et partit avant que Jojo puisse mener à bien son entreprise. Que faire?? Jojo hésitait entre prendre ses pieds et faire de la marche, ou prendre ses pieds dans le tapis... Finalement il décida de rentrer sur Paname en concorde. Il appella son pote Fred qui lui répondit qu'il n'avait plus ca en stock, mais que si il voulait, il pouvait lui prêter un âne, qui était très docile. Mais un futur président de la republique arrivant à dos d'âne à Paris, ca le fait pas trop. Jojo était donc coincé!! Que faire?? C'est alors qu'il eut une idée de génie, ce qui pour lui est tout à fait normal n'est-ce pas!! Il allait...


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2001)

y aller en mongoelfiére,se faire lacher sur la bastille c'etait normal pour un génie,ne pas tomber sur la statue,pour préserver sa pastille,ameuter toutes ses fille,qui musardait a st denis,l'une aurait peut être sous la main,un micheton possédant une voiture,qui pourrait le conduire jusqu'a


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2001)

...et s'il lui piquait son collier pour se payer le voyage de retour !
Il aborda la vieille : "Bien le Bonjour Madame ! Beau temps aujourd'hui !"
La rombière, surprise, sortit le pebroque (Merci Rico) qu'elle avait toujours sur elle et lui asséna un tel coup qu'il resta pantois et pantelant tel un pantin !
Ne sachant que dire, il lui dit : "Beau coup ! Madame !"
La douairière lui répondit...


----------



## touba (28 Juillet 2001)

la porte de clignancourt, histoire de faire 2/3 courses pour préparer son voyage en amazonie où il devait retrouver son vieil ami, Bachi Bouzouk l'ancien tolard.
alors qu'il achetait des moonboots à un marchand arabe il s'aperçu qu'il manquait un doigt à sa main gauche... complètement affolé il se mit à le chercher partout, fouillant dans son derrière il...


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2001)

s'ecorcha le trou de balle,et retrouva un erzast de zizi,qu'un ange avait egaré lors d'une sodomie précedente,ce jour là il n'y avait pas fait attention,comme ces vétérans se balladant le cuir truffé de plomb,souvenirs des tranchées sans toubib,de ses blessures recousues avec des epingles a nourrice,il le faisait bien marrer le stallone,avec ses aiguilles et son fil aseptisé avant le tournage,lui ses epingles etaient rouillées et n'en faisait pas un plat,ce morceau de viande oublié dans son fouingdé ne le gênait pas,il pourrait l'enlever quand il voudrais,il n'aurait de compte a rendre a personne,il etait libre et fier de son corps.
ses circonvolutions de l'esprit,avait detourné son attention,le bouzouk au vu de ce paysage lui sauta dessus et


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2001)

hors texte,por TOUBA,etait ce une perche tendu !


----------



## J-L (29 Juillet 2001)

l'assomma d'un grand coup de matraque magique avec laquelle il se baladait toujours... Notre Jojo en était pour sûr plus assommé que les élèves de Mme Bismuth _et pourtant c'est quelque chose!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ Et le bouzouk alors put disposer de ce corps dont était si fier notre héro, pauvre Jojo qui va passer un mauvais moment... *censuré*
Après ce dur épisode, Jojo se réveilla dans un pavillon de la lointaine banlieue... Comment lors maintenant ne pas ratter le départ pour l'Ammazonie!!
Jojo était paniqué, quand alors...

[28 juillet 2001 : message édité par macwolf]


----------



## archeos (29 Juillet 2001)

il se souvint qu'en plus le moteur de sa jaguar type E, payée avec les backchichs et commissions du bagne de Cayenne, avait rendu l'âme dans une récente course poursuite, juste après le casse justement. La surchauffe avait néanmoins laissé le temps à Jojo de se réfugier dans une planque, ce pavillon de banlieue. Il se retrouvait donc sans moyen de transport terrestre, quand on sonna à la porte.
Il prit un des magnums 357 qui trainaient dans la boite à chaussures au fond du placard de la chambre et alla ouvrir. C'était Archibald les Belles Chaussures. 
" Tiens tiens, tu as des explications à me donner ", pensa Jojo, " mais avant tu vas me faire un brin de conduite. " Il lui ouvrit donc.


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2001)

la porte de la cave,et d'un grand coup de tatane,envoya le type bouler en bas des marches,pris de panique par cet arrivée du gars il se dit,je file illico pour le pérou,mon fils adoptif,Archéos PITEC saura me proteger.
il parait que son cousin australo ,a decouvert un grotte a lima,rempli de tresors incas,une virée dans celle çi me parait utile.
sitôt dit il se précipite dans un taxi,et file vers orly,le chauffeur qui etait en fait une chauffeuse,l'appostrophe et lui dit,mais je vous connait ! c'est vous qui avez mis ma soeur sur le bitum,je vais vous emmener faire un tour dans la forêt,vous ne m'oublierer pas ,et partant d'un franc eclat de rire s'ecria


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2001)

vous pouvez encore vous en tirer,je connais un homme qui m'ennui enormement,en fait je le déteste,vous qui ête du milieu,vous pourriez me trouver un scénario pour me débarrassser de mon mari" et oui c'est de lui qu'il s'agit",un meurtre parfait,donnez moi quelques idéees.jojo lui répondit je vais en parler autour de moi,et demanda au premier venu
a tu le scénario d'un meurte parfait(ou presque)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

Mais las de ces conneris, il écrasa la tête de la conductrice contre le volant, sorti du Taxi, s'empara d'un trycicle (et du cornet du glace du jeune chauffeur) et pédala jusqu'à Orly.

Mais au dernier moment, il changea d'avis, pourquoi le Pérou ? Le nouveau Président, avide de publicité et de bonnes actions ne le laisserait jamais entrer dans le pays. Il se décida finalement pour la Suisse, retourner dans le pays des banques lui parraissait tout à fait raisonnable, mais oui, s'en faire une, pourquoi pas...


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2001)

il appela a la rescousse ses complices,qui ecrivait un roman sur macg,il leurs dit,"alors plus d'inspirations,bande de salopards,il faut absolument passez le cap des 10 pages,un peu de courage que diable"
mais les salopards préféraient se fairent bronzer sur les plages,et réfléchir au moyen de faire couler le roman,profitant des vacances de valheureux partenaires,il s"étaient ligué pour ecraser le bouquin,croyant avoir eliminé toute ecriture du dit,tout ?? NON ! il restait quelques irreductibles,qui se promettait de garder cette espace,sans doute trop peu intellectuel,mais necessaire a ces braves.
il se remit a penser(et oui !)au moyen de commencer un deuxiéme chapitre,genre les salopards au japon,au groenland,en chine,ou a tombouctou,les destinations ne manquait pas,il pris doucement la direction de roissy_charles degaulle,ou l'attendait un mirage 2001,nouvelle serie,son pilote,yan pasmieu,avait déja charger l'avion avec l'équipement,le pôle nord et les esquimaux lui feraient oublier les traitres et la grosse kirikiko lui rechaufferait les pieds.
un incident vint interrompre le vol,et les obligea a atterrir sur un iceberg,descendant du zing,il tomba nez a nez avec un ours blanc il


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

eus la trouille mais se rappela


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

que les auteurs avaient créer 
CHAPITRE 2
et qu'il valait mieux ne plus rien écrire ici,vu le temps que ça mettait a s'afficher,donc CHAPITRE deux alllons y


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2001)

Le 1er Aout approchait. Il faisait très chaud sur Dakar, mais soudain à l'horizon on apercut une masse grisâtre qui s'approchait lentement vers la côte: 1 Porte-avion battant pavillon Panaméen!...L'Amiral revenait-il du Sud?...Et où allait-il exactement?...


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2001)

Y en a qui ne suivent pas!!
Bonjour Msieur, Police Ricaine, zavez pas vu le stop?
allez hop faut aller au chat-pitre 2 hop du roman, le temps que sieur Rico fasse le ménage ici et nous envoie ce chef d'oeuvre impérissable (sic) 
allez Mon amiral de frégates à voile, ouste on va au Quai n°2 maintenant


----------



## c-66 (1 Août 2001)

La suite dans le deuxième chapitre :
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=000183


----------

